# Le differenze culturali contano?



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Poco fa leggevo in un altro forum un intervento, ve lo posto:


ciao a tutti...volevo sapere se secondo voi all'interno di una coppia conta la differenza di livello culturale...qualche sett. fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo...insomma c'è un'attrazione e diciamo che abbiamo iniziato a frequantarci..ma la cosa che un pò mi fa pensare è questa..io sn laureata e lui nn ha neppure il diploma..questo alungo andare potrebbe pesare? il fatto è che lui è arrivato in un momento della mia vita particolare...uscivo da una storia con un uomo che mi ha maltrattato parecchio, un mostro di uomo...mentre lui è arrivato così...inaspettato, con le sue attenzioni, dolcezza, simpatia..mi ha fatto tornare a ridere e per me questo è ciò che di più bello mi potesse regalare.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

*Per me*

laurea o diploma non fa grande differenza. Ho conosciuto menti eccelse che avevano concluso gli studi con la scuola media... Quello che conta è condividere i valori. Se non non si crede nelle stesse cose alla lunga non funziona. Non è possibile.


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

a parte il titolo di studio che è spesso ininfluente... se la differenza culturale è notevole, col tempo può dare fastidio ad entrambi...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> a parte il titolo di studio che è spesso ininfluente... se la differenza culturale è notevole, col tempo può dare fastidio ad entrambi...


Poi dipende cosa si intende per differenza culturale... Titolo di studio a parte.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

il titolo di studio conta poco ma gli interessi, la curiosità, la voglia di conoscere e allargare la mente contano eccome. E se discordano totalmente possono dividere senza dubbio.
studiare in sè non è altro che la  possibilità di approfondire,scoprire e  conoscere e conta molto.
se stai con un'ameba con l'encefalo piatto e limitato le strade si dividono per forza di cose.


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il titolo di studio conta poco ma gli interessi, la curiosità, la voglia di conoscere e allargare la mente contano eccome. E se discordano totalmente possono dividere senza dubbio.
> studiare in sè non è altro che la possibilità di approfondire,scoprire e conoscere e conta molto.
> se stai con un'ameba con l'encefalo piatto e limitato le strade si dividono per forza di cose.


 
Contano. Infatti noi abbiamo dovuto aprire la 101....


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Contano. Infatti noi abbiamo dovuto aprire la 101....






























Scusate


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Contano. Infatti noi abbiamo dovuto aprire la 101....


è brutto dirlo ma contano si.
Io ho avuto un moroso che nella sua vita aveva letto in tutto 3 libri...e non sto a dirvi i titoli..
forse all'inizio ci si passa sopra, ma andando avanti ti smoni..


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è brutto dirlo ma contano si.
> Io ho avuto un moroso che nella sua vita aveva letto in tutto 3 libri...e non sto a dirvi i titoli..
> forse all'inizio ci si passa sopra, ma andando avanti ti smoni..


 
Nonostante l'avatar, ti quoto..
la fogliolina....che te la sei fumata?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è brutto dirlo ma contano si.
> Io ho avuto un moroso che nella sua vita aveva letto in tutto 3 libri...e non sto a dirvi i titoli..
> forse all'inizio ci si passa sopra, ma andando avanti ti smoni..


La tua firma fa ridere, Brugoletta!

Si, la penso anch'io così.... se gli interessi sono diversi a lungo andare non può continuare. E non si tratta neanche di un discorso classista (molti rispondevano alla ragazza del post accusandola di classismo) ma di vita reale. Vanno bene i sogni d'amore, romantici, l'uomo gentile, semplice, affettuoso... ma la vita di tutti i giorni è un'altra...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Io un periodo frequentai anche un calciatore... il periodo duro' molto poco... pero' era un gnocco da 16...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Poco fa leggevo in un altro forum un intervento, ve lo posto:
> 
> 
> ciao a tutti...volevo sapere se secondo voi all'interno di una coppia conta la differenza di livello culturale...qualche sett. fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo...insomma c'è un'attrazione e diciamo che abbiamo iniziato a frequantarci..ma la cosa che un pò mi fa pensare è questa..io sn laureata e lui nn ha neppure il diploma..questo alungo andare potrebbe pesare? il fatto è che lui è arrivato in un momento della mia vita particolare...uscivo da una storia con un uomo che mi ha maltrattato parecchio, un mostro di uomo...mentre lui è arrivato così...inaspettato, con le sue attenzioni, dolcezza, simpatia..mi ha fatto tornare a ridere e per me questo è ciò che di più bello mi potesse regalare.
> ...


Potrebbe pesare solo se tu lo portassi in condizioni di farglielo pesare. Ho un attestato di qualifica, ho un diploma ed una laurea ma...bada bene a come scrivo e a come mi spiego e...ualà, sorpresa: non valgo una cicca americana. Penso possa bastare, come risposta alla tua.
Bacioni
Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Potrebbe pesare solo se tu lo portassi in condizioni di farglielo pesare. Ho un attestato di qualifica, ho un diploma ed una laurea ma...bada bene a come scrivo e a come mi spiego e...ualà, sorpresa: non valgo una cicca americana. Penso possa bastare, come risposta alla tua.
> Bacioni
> Air



Ma questo perche' sei uno sballone alcolizzato...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo perche' sei uno sballone alcolizzato...


 
...leggo in te perfetti negroni...


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La tua firma fa ridere, Brugoletta!
> 
> ...


 grazie giusy, è di snoopy  

	
	
		
		
	


	





insomma, il detto chi si somiglia si piglia è sacrosanto


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...leggo in te perfetti negroni...


Not yet... in few hours I might get couple of them...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Not yet... in few hours I might get couple of them...


...ho detto d'avere un attestato di qualifica, un diploma ed una laurea ma non di conoscere la lingua inglese...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho detto d'avere un attestato di qualifica, un diploma ed una laurea ma non di conoscere la lingua inglese...


Vedi questo per dimostrarti che le differenze contano e non potremmo mai stare insieme...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi questo per dimostrarti che le differenze contano e non potremmo mai stare insieme...


I love you!


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho detto d'avere un attestato di qualifica, un diploma ed una laurea ma non di conoscere la lingua inglese...


Conosco gente con attestati che culturamente è una lagna...
un pilota che non conosce l'inglese è una rarità..preoccupante


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> I love you!


Pensi che questo mi convinca a farti un soffocone? Caccia la Kelly ah belli capelli...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Conosco gente con attestati che culturamente è una lagna...
> un pilota che non conosce l'inglese è una rarità..preoccupante


...non è un problema: con i primi ufficili piloti donne, utilizzo la lingua universale.
Con i maschietti, indico...e ci capiamo...al *volo*!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Ragazzi, seriamente, lo trovo un argomento delicato, perchè si rischia di essere tacciati di classismo.
Facciamo qualche esempio pratico.
Parto da me: al di là dei titoli che posso avere, le mie passioni sono la letteratura, l'arte, il cinema, le antichità classiche, la storia, oltre che lo shopping!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se dovessi innamorarmi di un uomo che odia andare in giro per mostre e librerie, quanto potrebbe durare tra noi? Forse ad un certo punto mi stancherei di non poter condividere con lui queste passioni, di sentirmi rispondere con noia quando propongo qualcosa da fare insieme a lui.... o mi dispiacerebbe vedere che si annoia quando fa certe cose con me.... Credo che un minimo di interessi comuni debba esserci....


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensi che questo mi convinca a farti un soffocone? Caccia la Kelly ah belli capelli...


Un giorno, una collega mi chiese quale metodo potevo consigliarle per abbronzarsi il volto rapidamente, perchè aveva poco tempo.
Capisci cosa le ho consigliato...

























Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

ma io son convinta che le differenze contino... ma quello che dici tu non ha nulla a che vedere con la cultura e i diplomi... piuttosto con gli interessi... e di quelli almeno qualcuno in comune lo si deve avere...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, seriamente, lo trovo un argomento delicato, perchè si rischia di essere tacciati di classismo.
> Facciamo qualche esempio pratico.
> Parto da me: al di là dei titoli che posso avere, le mie passioni sono la letteratura, l'arte, il cinema, le antichità classiche, la storia, oltre che lo shopping!!!!
> 
> ...


Scusa, sono uscito OT.
Seriamente parlando, non è il titolo di studio che ti porta ad avere le tue passioni, come non è il suo diploma di scuola media inferiore che potrebbe disinteressare. Io, per esempio, odio i romanzi. conosco persone un pizzico meno istruite che i romanzi, invece, li divorano.
Ancora scuse...
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Un giorno, una collega mi chiese quale metodo potevo consigliarle per abbronzarsi il volto rapidamente, perchè aveva poco tempo.
> Capisci cosa le ho consigliato...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che cosciotto di maiale che sei...


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se dovessi innamorarmi di un uomo che odia andare in giro per mostre e librerie, quanto potrebbe durare tra noi? Forse ad un certo punto mi stancherei di non poter condividere con lui queste passioni, di sentirmi rispondere con noia quando propongo qualcosa da fare insieme a lui.... o mi dispiacerebbe vedere che si annoia quando fa certe cose con me.... Credo che un minimo di interessi comuni debba esserci....


giusy il tuo esempio calza proprio per un discorso di diversa *cultura.*


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> giusy il tuo esempio calza proprio per un discorso di diversa *cultura.*


Credo che il segreto sia: comunanza di valori, di intenti e di interessi.


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Credo che il segreto sia: comunanza di valori, di intenti e di interessi.


e che c'abbia un amico bono...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, seriamente, lo trovo un argomento delicato, perchè si rischia di essere tacciati di classismo.
> Facciamo qualche esempio pratico.
> Parto da me: al di là dei titoli che posso avere, le mie passioni sono la letteratura, l'arte, il cinema, le antichità classiche, la storia, oltre che lo shopping!!!!
> 
> ...


Son d'accordo con quello che ti hanno già risposto... titolo di studio a parte se sei un caprone ignorante sarà ben difficile che tu possa avere una vita serena affianco ad una persona piena di interessi e curiosità.

A meno che all'altro non interessi nulla di condividere con compagno/a le proprie passioni. Ma è difficile, le passioni in quanto tali, appassionano e quindi coinvolgono.

Ma...


> Ragazzi, seriamente, lo trovo un argomento delicato, perchè si rischia di essere tacciati di classismo.


E bè!?! 
Macchisenefrega Giusi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sennò continuiamo a raccontarci che non esistono differenze di cultura, di ceto sociale, di abitudini e costumi e che il mondo è fatto di arcobaleni, girotondi e coniglietti paffuti.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con quello che ti hanno già risposto... titolo di studio a parte se sei un caprone ignorante sarà ben difficile che tu possa avere una vita serena affianco ad una persona piena di interessi e curiosità.
> 
> A meno che all'altro non interessi nulla di condividere con compagno/a le proprie passioni. Ma è difficile, le passioni in quanto tali, appassionano e quindi coinvolgono.
> 
> ...


No Lupa, classismo significa discriminare e disprezzare chi ha un livello di cultura diverso. E non bisogna farlo, perchè ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni che lo hanno portato a non andare avanti negli studi, motivazioni economiche, familiari, di salute, di disinteresse.... Non si può discriminare per questo....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Si Giusy ma le differenze esistono e non sono negabili... differenza non significa che l'uno sia migliore o peggiore dell'altro... Prendi me bella, ricca e colta rivolgo la parola pure a Miciolidia...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Lupa, classismo significa discriminare e disprezzare chi ha un livello di cultura diverso. E non bisogna farlo, perchè ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni che lo hanno portato a non andare avanti negli studi, motivazioni economiche, familiari, di salute, di disinteresse.... Non si può discriminare per questo....


Scusa Giusi, in linea generale sono d'accordo, ma la vita è fatta di giorni vissuti mica di filosofie!

E se tu, sul lungo, ti rompi le palle a desiderare di commentare col tuo uomo la divina commedia mentre lui se ne sta sul divano con la bolla al naso e Donne&Motori sulle gambe... bè... starai anche applicando del classismo ma è solo pura, reale, puzzolente vita.


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusa Giusi, in linea generale sono d'accordo, ma la vita è fatta di giorni vissuti mica di filosofie!
> 
> E se tu, sul lungo, ti rompi le palle a desiderare di commentare col tuo uomo la divina commedia mentre lui se ne sta sul divano con la bolla al naso e Donne&Motori sulle gambe... bè... starai anche applicando del classismo ma è solo pura, reale, puzzolente vita.


Credo (e porto avanti, ancora una volta, la mia teoria di sempre) che se si ama il proprio partner è giusto tenerselo per quello che è. Io, per esempio, sono un pix tra un pantofolaio ed uno a cui piace divertirsi, uscendo con gli amici. Ho avuto fidanzate di vario genere...diversissime tra loro...ma non mi sono mai lamentato. C'era quella a cui piaceva stare in casa, quella a cui compariva l'allergia se stava in casa più di 2 minuti...quella che acquistava un libro al giorno e quella che manco sapeva cosa fosse La Gazzetta dello Sport (per fare un esempio di un quotidiano conosciuto anche da chi odia lo sport).
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Giusy ma le differenze esistono e non sono negabili... differenza non significa che l'uno sia migliore o peggiore dell'altro... Prendi me bella, ricca e colta rivolgo la parola pure a Miciolidia...


Certamente, le differenze esistono eccome, purchè non siano discriminanti, purchè non portino all'esclusione.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Credo (e porto avanti, ancora una volta, la mia teoria di sempre) che *se si ama il proprio partner* è giusto tenerselo per quello che è. Io, per esempio, sono un pix tra un pantofolaio ed uno a cui piace divertirsi, uscendo con gli amici. Ho avuto fidanzate di vario genere...diversissime tra loro...ma non mi sono mai lamentato. C'era quella a cui piaceva stare in casa, quella a cui compariva l'allergia se stava in casa più di 2 minuti...quella che acquistava un libro al giorno e quella che manco sapeva cosa fosse La Gazzetta dello Sport (per fare un esempio di un quotidiano conosciuto anche da chi odia lo sport).
> Air


Amore non è per te condivisione?
Se non avete gli stessi interessi, gli stessi intenti, cosa condividete?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Se uno è una patata lo è anche se munito di titolo si studio.
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che se c'è l'amore accetti l'altro anche se non è completamente affine a te,  e con il tempo ci si viene incontro,  tu guardi la partita e lui viene alla mostra con te.
Se si ha la curiosità e la voglia di cambiare c'è sempre tempo per rimediare a una scarsa cultura e un compagno stimolante può fare miracoli.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Lupa, classismo significa discriminare e disprezzare chi ha un livello di cultura diverso. E non bisogna farlo, perchè ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni che lo hanno portato a non andare avanti negli studi, motivazioni economiche, familiari, di salute, di disinteresse.... Non si può discriminare per questo....


Giusy, non credo che uno abbia scritto in fronte il grado di istruzione o i titoli accademici che ha...però sarà più facile che tu trovi argomenti da condividere con chi ha una formazione classica che con chi ha una formazione su bielle e pistoni, non credi?

Questo, a mio parere non è discriminare o disprezzare, è semplicemente non trovare facilmente punti di contatto...

Ci sta anche ovviamente che chi non ha potuto formarsi in passato per limitazioni economiche e/o culturali della famiglia di origine, possa, una volta autonomo, perseguire una propria formazione, interessandosi ed approfondendo argomenti che magari nulla hanno a che vedere col suo vissuto...e farsi una propria cultura personale indipendentemente da tiutoli o attestati...

Non son invece molto d'accordo o per lo meno trovo molto semplicistico il chi si assomiglia si piglia. Spesso le differenze, se non son solchi invalicabili come dicevo sopra, possono portare arricchimento e stimolare l'avvicinarsi a nuovi interessi che si possono poi far propri.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

io quand'ero una grullina di pochi mesi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   son stata con un pasticcere che non aveva la terza media. Ci univano gran pasticcini e basta
Alla fine del rapporto avevo un culone e la libreria vuota.
Ho dovuto mollarlo per salute  fisica e mentale


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2008)

*Bravo Feddy*

Ti quoto e spiego anche lemotivazioni...




Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy, non credo che uno abbia scritto in fronte il grado di istruzione o i titoli accademici che ha...però sarà più facile che tu trovi argomenti da condividere con chi ha una formazione classica che con chi ha una formazione su bielle e pistoni, non credi?E questo vale non per i titoli accademici che fanno spesso più fanfaroni che altro, ma per la "preparazione" che si può sempre e comunque avere...
> 
> Questo, a mio parere non è discriminare o disprezzare, è semplicemente non trovare facilmente punti di contatto...Vero, come é vero che chi non ha lauree o quadretti da mettere in mostra di vari Atenei può disquisire a qualunque livello. Inoltre direi che si debba distinguere fra cultura e preparazione culturale.... ce ne passa, la prima è nozionismo, l'altra é introiezione del sapere.
> 
> ...


Onfatti, spesso chi NON si assomiglia si compensa, il problema é che le affinità si incastrino come una ruota dentata, ma se la ruota é quella di un treno, prima o poi stride e manda scintille in frenata!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusa, sono uscito OT.
> Seriamente parlando, non è il titolo di studio che ti porta ad avere le tue passioni, come non è il suo diploma di scuola media inferiore che potrebbe disinteressare. Io, per esempio, odio i romanzi. conosco persone un pizzico meno istruite che i romanzi, invece, li divorano.
> Ancora scuse...
> Bacio
> Marco


 
Oddio...bisogna vedere quali romanzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Comunque io sì, sono un pò con la puzza sotto il naso. Se uno mi dice che gli piace Cohelo...non lo so...ci devo pensare. Preferisco che non legga.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oddio...bisogna vedere quali romanzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Non c'ho nulla da ridere... io scarto anche se indossa calzini bianchi tubolari


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'ho nulla da ridere... io scarto anche se indossa calzini bianchi tubolari


Oddio.... i calzini bianchi...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oddio...bisogna vedere quali romanzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi!
D'accordissimo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certamente, le differenze esistono eccome, purchè non siano discriminanti, purchè non portino all'esclusione.


L'esclusione e' impossibile da evitare... certo il figlio di Sir pinco pallino non frequentera' lettrice... perche' il giro e' diverso e perche' molto probabilmente entrambi ci sentiremo a disagio con le rispettive conoscenze...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'esclusione e' impossibile da evitare... certo il figlio di Sir pinco pallino non frequentera' lettrice... perche' il giro e' diverso e perche' molto probabilmente entrambi ci sentiremo a disagio con le rispettive conoscenze...


Io credo che come al solito ci debba essere un equilibrio.
Come dice Bruja, ciò che conta è l'incastro. Si può partire da una situazione in cui il proprio partner ha interessi diversi, per cultura o forma mentis, ma DEVE assolutamente farmi migliorare, per questo ci DEVE essere uno scambio: ad es, io gli parlo della Nike di Samotracia e lui mi parla dei caratteri di Windows Vista (magari!). In questo caso la diversità è formativa, mi migliora.
Ma se ci deve essere uno scambio unilaterale.... ho la sensazione che, a lungo andare, passato l'entusiasmo iniziale per la conoscenza di una persona diversa, possa diventare un rapporto stantio per entrambi...
E badate bene, non sto parlando di cultura, o meglio, non parlo solo di cultura, ma in generale di interessi, modi di pensare, intenti.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

C'ho una botta d'ottimismo visto che son appena rientrata con l'ennesimo paio di scarpe... dopo qualche tempo la relazione diventa stantia comunque... interessi comuni o meno...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho una botta d'ottimismo visto che son appena rientrata con l'ennesimo paio di scarpe... dopo qualche tempo la relazione diventa stantia comunque... interessi comuni o meno...


sacrosanto


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho una botta d'ottimismo visto che son appena rientrata con l'ennesimo paio di scarpe... dopo qualche tempo la relazione diventa stantia comunque... interessi comuni o meno...


Mi hai levato i tasti dalle dita.
Tutte fregnacce.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Dico bene io che è meglio restare single....


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dico bene io che è meglio restare single....


dai, se stai brava ti ci accompagno io in libreria


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Non e' questione di single o meno... a me piace avere un compagno _aggiro _... ma magari non durera' per sempre...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dai, se stai brava ti ci accompagno io in libreria


Mmmmmmmmmm.........
E vabè...............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Credo che una base culturale comune sia essenziale, ma non è necessariamente determinata dal titolo di studio che ha un valore relativo. Essenziale è invece la condivisione di valori (reale e non formale) tra cui anche il peso che si dà alla cultura, ma più all'idea di vita.
In quanto alla condivisione degli interessi, invece, può essere solo parziale (un insieme intersezione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) e esperienze e interessi diversificati possono solo essere arricchenti ...certo dipende dagli interessi ....se io amo il cinema e lui ...i motel non credo di essere molto arricchita dall'interesse di lui ...se non in testa (con danni agli stipiti...)


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amore non è per te condivisione?
> Se non avete gli stessi interessi, gli stessi intenti, cosa condividete?


Giusy, è si vero che sarebbe manna avere al proprio fianco partner che hanno nostri identici interessi, intenti.
Ma è anche vero che il vero amore fa accettare le persone per quel che sono. Si può sempre fare a turni: a te piace il mare e a me la montagna? Senza rognare, intervalliamo i week end, le ferie. Ti piace essere pantofolaia e a me uscire? Una sera si fa i pantofolai e la sera dopo si esce. Ti piacciono musei e ame piace andare a cavallo? Una domenica al museo, l'altra a cavallo. Ma è giusto accettarsi, senza fare i musoni...anche perchè, credo proprio che sia difficile (forse impossibile) trovare una persona che possa calzarci a pennello su tutto.
Air


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che una base culturale comune sia essenziale, ma non è necessariamente determinata dal titolo di studio che ha un valore relativo. Essenziale è invece la condivisione di valori (reale e non formale) tra cui anche il peso che si dà alla cultura, ma più all'idea di vita.
> In quanto alla condivisione degli interessi, invece, può essere solo parziale (un insieme intersezione!
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto!!!
Però vuoi mettere la gente che si incontra nei motels.... un campionario unico di varia umanità  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto!!!
> Però vuoi mettere la gente che si incontra nei motels.... un campionario unico di varia umanità
> 
> 
> ...


Gente che preferirei non conoscere ...e soprattutto con cui non vorrei condividere la vita...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, è si vero che sarebbe manna avere al proprio fianco partner che hanno nostri identici interessi, intenti.
> Ma è anche vero che il vero amore fa accettare le persone per quel che sono. Si può sempre fare a turni: a te piace il mare e a me la montagna? Senza rognare, intervalliamo i week end, le ferie. Ti piace essere pantofolaia e a me uscire? Una sera si fa i pantofolai e la sera dopo si esce. Ti piacciono musei e ame piace andare a cavallo? Una domenica al museo, l'altra a cavallo. Ma è giusto accettarsi, senza fare i musoni...anche perchè, credo proprio che sia difficile (forse impossibile) trovare una persona che possa calzarci a pennello su tutto.
> Air


Secondo te dopo quante settimane andremme in malora questa relazione?


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo te dopo quante settimane andremme in malora questa relazione?


Se la coppia fosse formata da due Airforever...*MAI!*
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, è si vero che sarebbe manna avere al proprio fianco partner che hanno nostri identici interessi, intenti.
> Ma è anche vero che il vero amore fa accettare le persone per quel che sono. Si può sempre fare a turni: a te piace il mare e a me la montagna? Senza rognare, intervalliamo i week end, le ferie. Ti piace essere pantofolaia e a me uscire? Una sera si fa i pantofolai e la sera dopo si esce. Ti piacciono musei e ame piace andare a cavallo? Una domenica al museo, l'altra a cavallo. Ma è giusto accettarsi, senza fare i musoni...anche perchè, credo proprio che sia difficile (forse impossibile) trovare una persona che possa calzarci a pennello su tutto.
> Air


a me sembra ragionevole.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sembra ragionevole.


Sì... nel mondo di Alice forse...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

No manco la... anche il cappellaio matto mollerebbe la presa...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No manco la... anche il cappellaio matto mollerebbe la presa...


che ciniche che siete.
oggi a me domani a te.
Questo è il succo


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ciniche che siete.
> oggi a me domani a te.
> Questo è il succo


Si ma non e' possibile nella realta'... questo 50 e 50 alla fine diventa tu vai per la tua strada io per la mia perche' mi son rotta le balle


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ciniche che siete.
> oggi a me domani a te.
> Questo è il succo


Sì... succo acido.

A Medù! Eddai!!!

In quelle storie i succhi sono sempre della stessa persona...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non e' possibile nella realta'... questo 50 e 50 alla fine diventa tu vai per la tua strada io per la mia perche' mi son rotta le balle


ascolta, ci son matrimoni che durano 50 anni proprio grazie a questo succo.
e non pochi
io non ne sono capace ma ci sono.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, è si vero che sarebbe manna avere al proprio fianco partner che hanno nostri identici interessi, intenti.
> Ma è anche vero che il vero amore fa accettare le persone per quel che sono. Si può sempre fare a turni: a te piace il mare e a me la montagna? Senza rognare, intervalliamo i week end, le ferie. Ti piace essere pantofolaia e a me uscire? Una sera si fa i pantofolai e la sera dopo si esce. Ti piacciono musei e ame piace andare a cavallo? Una domenica al museo, l'altra a cavallo. Ma è giusto accettarsi, senza fare i musoni...anche perchè, credo proprio che sia difficile (forse impossibile) trovare una persona che possa calzarci a pennello su tutto.
> Air


Air, ci deve essere comunque un punto di incontro, cioè la diversità non deve essere totale.
Se il mio compagno ha come unica e sola passione giocare a calcetto, per il resto non gli interessa nulla, io non riuscirei alla lunga a stare con lui....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ascolta, ci son matrimoni che durano 50 anni proprio grazie a questo succo.
> e non pochi
> io non ne sono capace ma ci sono.


No vedi io questi matrimoni li passerei al setaccio...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi io questi matrimoni li passerei al setaccio...


dipende dalle priorità lettrice.
Credimi, conosco qualche coppia sposata da una fraccata di anni che segue questa regoletta.
non sto dicendo che sia facile, tutt'altro , ma decidi tu se ne vale la pena


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi io questi matrimoni li passerei al setaccio...


Credo che la riuscita di un matrimonio dipenda da un insieme di cose,
ci si adatta l'uno all'altra, per certi caratteri può non essere facile, specialmente quando si è giovani, poi il tempo fa il resto, sicuramente ci vuole maturità, certo che se ci si arrocca su certe posizioni per partito preso non si va molto avanti.
Se non si mette in conto che su qualcosa si deve cedere, si parte già con il piede sbagliato. Meglio rimanere single.
Leggo certi ragionamenti che mi fanno capire perché tanti matrimoni vanno in malora a tempo di record. 
La prima cosa è che bisogna pensare in due!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Credo che la riuscita di un matrimonio dipenda da un insieme di cose,
> ci si adatta l'uno all'altra, per certi caratteri può non essere facile, specialmente quando si è giovani, poi il tempo fa il resto, sicuramente ci vuole maturità, certo che se ci si arrocca su certe posizioni per partito preso non si va molto avanti.
> Se non si mette in conto che su qualcosa si deve cedere, si parte già con il piede sbagliato. Meglio rimanere single.
> Leggo certi ragionamenti che mi fanno capire perché tanti matrimoni vanno in malora a tempo di record.
> * La prima cosa è che bisogna pensare in due!*


per me siamo anche in troppi


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me siamo anche in troppi



Eh... ma allora ditelo !!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me siamo anche in troppi


questa è da nobel... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e infatti il dire che si pensa in due è una cazzata, almeno a casa mia..
perchè non c'è mai sincronia in niente... nemmeno per la spazzatura... figurati per le cose importanti...
come si fa a pensare in sincro?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è da nobel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non intendevo pensare in sincronia, ma all'essere in DUE, non si può vivere con un altra persona e pensare esclusivamente a sé stessi.
Non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non intendevo pensare in sincronia, ma all'essere in DUE, non si può vivere con un altra persona e pensare esclusivamente a sé stessi.
> Non si va da nessuna parte.


scherzavo Hollyna (ma mica tanto)

la questione è: si vuole farlo? perché se è sì lo si fa di buzzo buono e non si battono  i piedini ogni momento, se no non si fa  e basta.
io oggi non mi sento disposta a pensare ad un altro.
già mi occupo di me stessa che è un lavoraccio.
il casino è che più invecchi meno ne hai voglia..


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

E poi.... più si è diversi e più bisogna avere pazienza... giusto?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzavo Hollyna (ma mica tanto)
> 
> la questione è: si vuole farlo? perché se è sì lo si fa di buzzo buono e non si battono  i piedini ogni momento, se no non si fa  e basta.
> io oggi non mi sento disposta a pensare ad un altro.
> ...


Ho capito, ma rispondevo a Anna.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma rispondevo a Anna.


che modi!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!



La mi scusi, ma a volte m'infervoro!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> La mi scusi, ma a volte m'infervoro!!!!!



Con quel visino?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E poi.... più si è diversi e più bisogna avere pazienza... giusto?


Per forza! Ma dicono che gli opposti si attraggono...
Di che segno sei Giusy?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con quel visino?



Mica vorrai che mi metta quello di Greggio vero?!


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mica vorrai che mi metta quello di Greggio vero?!


Affatto!


Questo e' incantevole!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Per forza! Ma dicono che gli opposti si attraggono...
> Di che segno sei Giusy?


Leone.


----------



## Mari' (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone.








  mio figlio e' leone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' io ci vado d'accordo con lui


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone.



Vero! L'avevi scritto nel thread di Verena!
Allora sei una combattente! Questione di tirare fuori gli artigli quando serve!


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non e' possibile nella realta'... questo 50 e 50 alla fine diventa tu vai per la tua strada io per la mia perche' mi son rotta le balle


 














































concordo.


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è da nobel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anna per me non è questione di sincronia, è pensarla allo stesso modo, è guardare il mondo con gli stessi occhi. Senza questo secondo me non dura...


----------



## Old frastornata (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il titolo di studio conta poco ma gli interessi, la curiosità, la voglia di conoscere e allargare la mente contano eccome. E se discordano totalmente possono dividere senza dubbio.
> studiare in sè non è altro che la possibilità di approfondire,scoprire e conoscere e conta molto.
> se stai con un'ameba con l'encefalo piatto e limitato le strade si dividono per forza di cose.
















   quoto per esperienza personale....alla lunga (ed è pericoloso se poi ci sono i figli....) le strade ahimè si dividono...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Conosco gente con attestati che culturamente è una lagna...
> un pilota che non conosce l'inglese è una rarità..preoccupante


perchè? la cloche parla solo inglese?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Un giorno, una collega mi chiese quale metodo potevo consigliarle per abbronzarsi il volto rapidamente, perchè aveva poco tempo.
> Capisci cosa le ho consigliato...
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che si vede ai raggi UV, non  li sprigiona!!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè? la cloche parla solo inglese?


No ma in genere fanno l'annuncio anche in Inglese... capitan tal dei Tali... bla bla bla...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma in genere fanno l'annuncio anche in Inglese... capitan tal dei Tali... bla bla bla...


dici che sennò non capisce con chi va in giro?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dici che sennò non capisce con chi va in giro?


Bhe' se un giorno dovessi beccare capitano Airforever chiderei di scendere che me sento male....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' se un giorno dovessi beccare capitano Airforever chiderei di scendere che me sento male....


vai tranquilla che se è alitalia non ti potrà accadere facilmente...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Comunque riflettendoci in un certo senso si cercano sempre persone con una certa' affinita'... eppure nella maggior parte dei casi va in vacca comunque... ma cosa sara'?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque riflettendoci in un certo senso si cercano sempre persone con una certa' affinita'... eppure nella maggior parte dei casi va in vacca comunque... ma cosa sara'?


intolleranza.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> intolleranza.


Alla specie umana?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alla specie umana?


anche alla camomilla


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche alla camomilla


E ai latticini...

Secondo me la nostra generazione non ne ha piu' voglia...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ai latticini...
> 
> Secondo me la nostra generazione non ne ha piu' voglia...


Io ne ho voglia....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ai latticini...
> 
> Secondo me la nostra generazione non ne ha piu' voglia...


non so gli altri della nostra generazione, ma io di sicuro no. mi piacerebbe non lo nego, ma non ho voglia di sacrificarmi più di tanto...la vita (mia) è già difficile/complicata di per sè....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io ne ho voglia....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non so gli altri della nostra generazione, ma io di sicuro no. mi piacerebbe non lo nego, ma non ho voglia di sacrificarmi più di tanto...la vita (mia) è già difficile/complicata di per sè....


Appunto... anche a me piacerebbe... ma un conto e' la teoria del condizionale piacerebbe... un conto e' la pratica del mi piace...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


Ma sei terribile!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Dicevo... io ho voglia di amare, tanta voglia.
E mi scontro contro chi dice che l'amore non esiste, che basta vivere di emozioni, di vitalità.... No, io credo nell'amore, e per amore sono disposta non a sacrificarmi perchè non lo ritengo un termine adatto ma a mettermi in gioco.
C'è una differenza, però, rispetto al passato: se prima mi mettevo subito in gioco, dimostravo affetto ed interesse, ora non più, ora devo avere segnali evidenti di affetto sincero dall'altra parte.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto... anche a me piacerebbe... ma un conto e' la teoria del condizionale piacerebbe... un conto e' la pratica del mi piace...


è triste però.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma sei terribile!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem. ma la reciprocità è, per me, una condizione necessaria ma non più sufficiente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vOR_jq9M53c&feature=related
tiè teso' te la dedico....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vOR_jq9M53c&feature=related
> tiè teso' te la dedico....


Tesoro non si apre...
Cos'è?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro non si apre...
> Cos'è?


without you di mariah carey live


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> without you di mariah carey live


Grazie.... è una canzone molto bella....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie.... è una canzone molto bella....


prego.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> without you di mariah carey live


è troppo!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è troppo!!!


Dai Asudem.... io ed Alex siamo sposati.... e siamo due inguaribili romantici....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai Asudem.... io ed Alex siamo sposati.... e siamo due inguaribili romantici....


le canzoni come quella mi fanno cadere le braghette dalla disperazione...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT18LZItBLA
ti dedico pure questa, ma fa morire...dal ridere....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è troppo!!!


med e chi se ne frega?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le canzoni come quella mi fanno cadere le braghette dalla disperazione...


de gustibus...
però cosa c'è in una canzone come questa che non va e cantata in quel modo oserei dire perfetto?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT18LZItBLA
> ti dedico pure questa, ma fa morire...dal ridere....


Non si apre neanche questa....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non si apre neanche questa....


copia l'url in un'altra scheda del browser e ascoltale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai Asudem.... io ed Alex siamo sposati.... e siamo due inguaribili romantici....


comunque è solo gelosia.....ammore....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> copia l'url in un'altra scheda del browser e ascoltale.


Non si apre.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non si apre.....


ma nennemo youtube si apre?

per medusa....
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gG3TBOMyXNU


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma nennemo youtube si apre?
> 
> per medusa....
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gG3TBOMyXNU


mi auguro vi siate separati..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi auguro vi siate separati..


non scherzo, cosa ha mariah carey che non va...spiegami....
mi sembra abbia una voce bellissima....e non sono sordo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

*medusa*

e visto che il thread parla di differenze culturali 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non mi pare che si sia troppo OT


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le canzoni come quella mi fanno cadere le braghette dalla disperazione...


 










































scusate Giusy&Ale...

Un bacino a tutti e due.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non scherzo, cosa ha mariah carey che non va...spiegami....
> mi sembra abbia una voce bellissima....e non sono sordo...


la trovo melensa, noiosa, sdolcinata e non concordo sulla bella voce.
bella voce è aretha franklin, barbra streisand, tina turner, barry white, louis armstrong,tracy chapman, paolo conte, mina e ...vado avanti??
ok che i gusti non si discutono.
ma ...larga la foglia stretta la via dite la vostra ch'io dico la mia


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusate Giusy&Ale...
> 
> Un bacino a tutti e due.


perchè ti scusi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la trovo melensa, noiosa, sdolcinata e non concordo sulla bella voce.
> bella voce è aretha franklin, barbra streisand, tina turner, barry white, luis armstrong,tracy chapman, paolo conte, mina e ...vado avanti??
> ok che i gusti non discutono.
> ma ...larga la foglia stretta la via dite la vostra ch'io dico la mia


ok sui gusti....e a me piacciono *anche* le voci melense...
ma sulla bella voce 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















begli armonici, padronanza, timbro non comune (riconoscibile)..mah!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok sui gusti....e a me piacciono *anche* le voci melense...
> ma sulla bella voce
> 
> 
> ...


passami ringhio, va'


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè ti scusi?


Perché rido... non la sopporto Mariah...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché rido... non la sopporto Mariah...


beh non è normale ridere quando non sopporti qualcuno....


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh non è normale ridere quando non sopporti qualcuno....


beh dai addirittura... è melensa, è vero... Ma c'è a chi piace. Quindi rispetto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> passami ringhio, va'


chi sarebbe ringhio?
ps: anche a me aretha franklin piace moltissimo...però questo non significa che non possa apprezzare anche altre voci...e maria carey aveva una *bellissima* voce....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh dai addirittura... è melensa, è vero... Ma c'è a chi piace. Quindi rispetto...


ecco, rispettiamo..... probabilmente ci saranno altri cantanti che a te piacciono e che a me fan cagare. forse...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco, rispettiamo..... probabilmente ci saranno altri cantanti che a te piacciono e che a me fan cagare. forse...


ma sì, dai. a te piace e a me no.
che sarà mai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mica ho detto che sei un pirla perchè ti piace la marahiona.
lo sai, no, che sono democratica 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e su, prendi la vita con montana


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco, rispettiamo..... probabilmente ci saranno altri cantanti che a te piacciono e che a me fan cagare. forse...


ehhhhhhhh hai voglia quanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























a fine maggio ( o fine aprile? Boh non mi ricordo più)  vado a vedere lui, che non so se te gusta... senza Kylie mi spiace...


http://www.youtube.com/v/jRMe5H9WKpM&hl=en

E rompo pure il voto fatto anni fa, di non entrare più all'Alcatraz. Sono blasfema, lo so...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì, dai. a te piace e a me no.
> che sarà mai???
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda che non mi sono mica arrabbiato con te...a me piacciono un sacco di cose, comprese quelle popolari....tutto qui....
trovavo che rafforzare il fatto che non piacesse col fatto che tecnicamente parlando non ha una bella voce fosse un po' forzato....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma guarda che non mi sono mica arrabbiato con te...a me piacciono un sacco di cose, comprese quelle popolari....tutto qui....
> trovavo che rafforzare il fatto che non piacesse col fatto che tecnicamente parlando non ha una bella voce fosse un po' forzato....


ma a me NON piace la sua voce.la trovo una comunissima voce rispetto a quelle che ti ho elencato..
poi magari tecnicamente canta bene, non è stonata (è già tanto..) ma non ha una bella voce per me
pis en lov


----------



## Old Addos (29 Marzo 2008)

*Dipende*

Dipende da te , nel momento in cui il rapporto dovesse scricchiolare , non fargli pesare certe differenze.


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2008)

*Letty e non solo...*

Sul rapporto di coppia io credo che il tanto sbandierato pensiero "l'amore non é guardarsi negli occhi ma guardare nella stessa direzione" non abbia la sola vena "poetica", ma persegua la raccomandazione di raggiungere insieme gli stessi risultati o realizzare le stesse aspettative anche da visuali opposte o comunque diverse. Chiamiamolo affiatamento....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sul rapporto di coppia io credo che il tanto sbandierato pensiero "l'amore non é guardarsi negli occhi ma guardare nella stessa direzione" non abbia la sola vena "poetica", ma persegua la raccomandazione di raggiungere insieme gli stessi risultati o realizzare le stesse aspettative anche da visuali opposte o comunque diverse. Chiamiamolo affiatamento....
> Bruja


Bisogna stare attenti ...agli strabici


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sul rapporto di coppia io credo che il tanto sbandierato pensiero "l'amore non é guardarsi negli occhi ma guardare nella stessa direzione" non abbia la sola vena "poetica", ma persegua la raccomandazione di raggiungere insieme gli stessi risultati o realizzare le stesse aspettative anche da visuali opposte o comunque diverse. Chiamiamolo affiatamento....
> Bruja


Sì però ci devono essere dei punti in comune. Almeno uno per me è indispensabile.
Poi da lì si costruisce, e si possono affrontare anche i compromessi.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sul rapporto di coppia io credo che il tanto sbandierato pensiero "l'amore non é guardarsi negli occhi ma guardare nella stessa direzione" non abbia la sola vena "poetica", ma persegua la raccomandazione di raggiungere insieme gli stessi risultati o realizzare le stesse aspettative anche da visuali opposte o comunque diverse. Chiamiamolo affiatamento....
> Bruja


Non puo' durare... secondo me... l'affiatamento e' farlocco e ingannatore quanto l'amore... va e viene e lo si puo' trovare in troppe persone... basta cambiare argomento e puoi trovare affiatamento con chiunque...


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*Ragazze*

Sia chiaro che sto partendo dal presupposto che esista affinità iniziale e desiderio costruttivo comune.... poi se ad ogni occasione vogliamo trovare l'eccezione, é chiaro che nulla potrà funzionare per incompatibilità contingente.
Guardare insieme non significa guardare insieme verso una cosa ma con i paraocchi, se poi l'amore é troppo "ballerino" allora ha un altro nome...e lo strabismo, si sa anche nella vita normale va affrontato con occhiali correttivi quando non con interventi di riallineamento!
Io parlo di volontà, di intenzioni... non di miracoli.
Bruja


----------

